# English Operas



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Well I know I'm be a little specific and picky here, but I'm curious if anyone knows of any Operas from the Classical Era that were originally created with English libretto. I know this is a difficult time frame to find such a thing, but I'd like to try. The Classical Era is my favorite period in music, and I want to be able to listen to, because watching isn't much of an option for me, an opera and have a little bit of an idea as to what is going on. So please, any suggestions are better than what I have now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Although possibly not _classical_ strictly speaking (it has elements of the baroque), I would try Artaserse by Arne (there are two recordings available on CD). This is one of the most underrated operas ever written in my opinion.

There is also The Duenna by Thomas Linley (I'm not sure if a recording is available, though), whilst Linley's music isn't particularly inspired, this can be fun in performance.

You may also like Britten's version of the Beggar's Opera by John Gay (not one of my favourites, but you may really like it if you are a big classical period fan).

N.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Classical can cover a lot of ground, or very little. If you are taking a broad approach, Purcell is a must. Dido and Aeneas is great, and there's King Arthur, the Fairy Queen and the Indian Queen, all well recorded. There's heaps of Handel (so it depends on what you mean by English, too). You certainly don't mean the 20th century, but that was the richest period for English opera with many composers, led by Britten and might be worth your while investigating. Maxwell Davies, Tippett, Birtwhistle, Vaughan Williams (Riders to the Sea, though I don't know this one at all).


----------



## Clayton (Nov 10, 2013)

Handel's oratorio's preceded the classical period (composed mainly 1730's and 1740's) but are works in English composed during a very competitive period of London theatre and there many great works to enjoy here.

Some of my favourites

Esther (very good recording with John Butt and Dunedin Consort)
Theodora (Glyndebourne 1966, be reduced to tears)
Belshazzar (Superb production from Les Arts Florissants and Christie)
Semele (Rosemary Joshua with one of the best _oh no! What have I done?_ moments in opera)
Saul (Harry Christophers and The Sixteen with star performances from Purves and Connolly)


----------

